# Education and Knowledge



## Mark Blair (Jul 29, 2016)

Dear Brethren,

Warm Salutations and Greetings to All Brethren. Please can you advise or guide me as to a reputable and informative site of Scottish Rite Freemason Rituals. I would like to educate myself and improve my understanding of the following:

1) Complete Master Mason Study Guide.
2) Freemason Leadership and Symbols Explanations.
3) Correct understanding of each office in Lodge and How to set the Lodge correctly.

Fraternally Grateful.

S.M.I.B

Brother Mark Blair


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 29, 2016)

Mark Blair said:


> 1) Complete Master Mason Study Guide.
> 2) Freemason Leadership and Symbols Explanations.
> 3) Correct understanding of each office in Lodge and How to set the Lodge correctly.


1) you lodge or GL should provide you with what they want you to have.  every lodge is different.\
2)Again you GL should have this info as all GLs are different.  the way my GL explains what the point within a circle represents may be different then yours.
3)again your GL.  I am a member of 2 GLs and the way that each sets the lodge is different.

But if are just looking for a general understanding then Google my friend.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 30, 2016)

You can also glean a lot of knowledge from this forum. I certainly have.


----------



## coachn (Jul 30, 2016)

Mark Blair said:


> Dear Brethren,
> 
> Warm Salutations and Greetings to All Brethren. Please can you advise or guide me as to a reputable and informative site of Scottish Rite Freemason Rituals. I would like to educate myself and improve my understanding of the following:
> 
> ...


Brother Mark,

If you want to learn more from an organizational point of view, your jurisdiction provides you with exactly what they want you to know.

However, if you want an awesome rollercoaster ride of pertinent information that shall undoubtedly stir a huge savory pot of overwhelming discovery for you and others, try reading my blog (see link in my signature below).

WARNING:  Some of my blog posts are no-holds-barred thought-provoking satire.

Good Luck!

Coach Nagy

PS - The SRSJ offers a series of study courses too.  You might find that it too offers more of the same in relation to keeping you inside the box of what the organization wants you to know.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 30, 2016)

coachn said:


> However, if you want an awesome rollercoaster ride of pertinent information that shall undoubtedly stir a huge savory pot of overwhelming discovery for you and others, try reading my blog (see link in my signature below).


coachn, I went to your blog and liked it very much. I bookmarked it and plan to visit often. Thanks.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 30, 2016)

Mark Blair said:


> Dear Brethren,
> 
> Warm Salutations and Greetings to All Brethren. Please can you advise or guide me as to a reputable and informative site of Scottish Rite Freemason Rituals. I would like to educate myself and improve my understanding of the following:
> 
> ...


Have a good meeting next week and Greeting from Australia.


----------



## Richard Edward Rooney (Oct 18, 2016)

The Masonic Society also has a great online class going on now.....


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 18, 2016)

Mark Blair said:


> of Scottish Rite Freemason Rituals.



Just noticed this....this doesnt add up to your list of questions.  In the States any blue lodge that claimes allegiance to a Scottish Rite body is clandestine.  If your questions are regarding the AASR then u can get Ill. Art deHoyas(GC) AASR ritual and monitor from the AASR online store for $75

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

